# Slyvania Bulbs



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Has anyone used these.. before.. planning on purchasing some???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i havent used them.. but i heard sylvania bulb werent that bright.. iono.. that is my opinion.. how much you payin for them?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I use the Sylvania Cool Blues, and they're very bright for stock wattage. I've never used those, though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

i think these are going for 25 bucks each.. and they are similar to the PIAA..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn 25 each !?! shit i get get Hiper Industrie bulbs that are 100/130 for that much ! THAT IS A PAIR ! dang !


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

how bright are those hiper industry one.. and how bad are they on the harness???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they are bright bright... i had them for a while and my harnesses are fine.. only downfall is on mine that i cant plug it in ALL the way in or it wont shine.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I also have the "Cool blues". They are brighter and more "white" then stock but they still aren't enough for me.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

luvregals said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the new silver stars, which is sylvania's version of Piaa's. I would love to get them but they don't come in a 9003 size yet. I'm running Cool Blues right now and i like them, their pretty bright. BTW i had some piaa super whites before the cool blues and they blew after only a year of service. IMO piaa's are over priced & overrated...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *damn 25 each !?! shit i get get Hiper Industrie bulbs that are 100/130 for that much ! THAT IS A PAIR ! dang ! *


And nuke your wiring harness! Yay! Stick to stock wattage or you'll pay for it in the end.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i have the sylvania silver stars.

they're much better than stock, and so much better if you hate seeing every import with blue-ish headlights. (not knockin ya, i know MANY people have them...just not my thing)
-they're great man, i highly recommend the silver stars...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

are they really bright../


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hiper industries are really bright but a pain in the ass 2 deal with

ShowOff Krypton bulbs.. really nice .. wont burn out your wires wattage is 100 / 80.

m-tec (if h4) then it would be 160/130 W ...but if regular 9004 then it be 100/80 but all these are slight blue and more white . this is top of the line. 

sylvania.. iono.. it may seem good but i dont really know 2 much about them except they not that bright and not that white.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the Sylvania Xtravision headlight bulbs for my B13. They are brighter than stock, but not overly bright to where you are blinding other drivers. They don't have a blue tint to them yet they give out a good amount of light. I have a red car, so have any type of hyper white lighting would kinda look stupid IMO. When the Sylvania Silver Stars come out in the 9003 bulb version, I plan on getting them. My Sylvania Xtravision bulbs were only $10 a bulb, cheaper than most hyper white bulbs out on the market.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i've had the hyper industries bulbs in my car for about a year and 1/2 now. i really like them. they are bright white with a small blueish tint. as a matter of fact i have a pair of them sitting on my desk right now that im not using and a pair of eurolite fusion bulbs.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I heard Eurolites are crap. I know hyperindustries are good for their price. What do you expect from $20 bulbs?? MTEC's are overrated. PIAA's are excellent quality but im not going to shell out $90-110 for a set of bulbs.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*which bulb what wattage?*

I had a set of hiper white bulbs put in by my local audio shop about a year ago and in my 99 GXE they put some 9007 which burned out one harness a couple months later. I put the stocks back in and that was okay until the last two weeeks when I saw a thread on the ease of replacing the harness which I did today. I then put in a set of hiiper industries 9004HW80 12v bulbs and two things happened. First, the high beam inside light came on. Then I felt the headlight housing and after a minute or so It was burning hot and I figured that couldn't be right. Needless to say I put the factories back in buy want to know if I have the right size and wattage bulb and what I should get? Any thoughts. pablo


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have the sylvania cool blues 9004 bulbs in for a long time and they have not burned out anything. For the price i paid, they are good bulbs. I dont think the bulbs are your problem, might be the harness itself.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*harness*



Teknokid said:


> * I dont think the bulbs are your problem, might be the harness itself. *


The stock harness was melted. I replaced it with an autozone special and with the 9004 hiper whites, the high beam inside light came on but the bulbs worked. I tookem out, put in the stock bulbs and they are just fine. Problem is, I don't want fine, I want a new brighter more white, less yelow bulb. I've seen the silver stars and cool blues mentioned several times. What's a good price?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

you were using 9004 bulbs? that might be the problem. i think all 98-99's use 9007 bulbs. (even though the manual says 9004) go back to the stock bulbs and harnesses and get the silverstars....you'll never want another brand after you get them in.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*silver stars*

I'd love to know that 9007 is what I need cause that's what burned out my first harness, and fairly quickly. How much should I be paying for silver stars?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Silver Stars will run you about $50 pair...


----------

